
The Function of Discontent - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/58/self/unhappiness-is-a-palate_cleanser
======
Kenji
If it's possible to always be depressed, why is it not possible to always be
happy?

~~~
Mononokay
I'd imagine, although I'm not entirely sure, for a similar reason why a
lightbulb won't always be on. Something needs to power it, and without the
power it can sit in the off-state for eternity. If the power stops, the light
stops. With happiness, something needs to start it, and without anything to
keep it going, the happiness goes away.

You could also say "Evolutionary Reasons," although that's much less
interesting and more of a cop-out. The argument on that front is just that
sadness is the optimal state of a human being to succeed, whilst happiness is
the way to reward them for succeeding. If they're always happy they'll change
nothing. It makes sense, obviously, but it's very much a low-hanging fruit.

